# Spay setback :(



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry to hear this. hope missy is just being a drama queen, but i do know that in people pain thresholds differ and that could be true for dogs, too. (frankly don't know why it wouldn't be.) hopefully it will be just a case of needing a bit more in the way of pain meds. sending good vibes your way and hoping for good news this afternoon.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very sorry that Missy is having so much pain. I had a dog that had to be muzzled at the vets and also when we clipped her nails. After years of doing this, it seemed like putting the muzzle on actually calmed her down if you can believe it. Still it was inconvenient and it is hard to watch a dog be so upset.

I hope your vet gives you some good advice (and maybe good drugs) and that Missy feels better soon.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no, poor Missy! It's true we get lots of human patients who need differing types of pain killers - that's why there are so many on the market. Maybe she just needs her meds tweaked a bit.

Keep us updated, and in the meantime we are sending you lots of healing thoughts.

xx


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh no! I hope Missy is just unnerved and it's nothing serious that's happening. 
Sending healing thoughts your way/~ from your Texas neighbors to the north. Please update us soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - please let us know what the vet says.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope everything is back to normal real soon!!! Big hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Well we are back. The brought her back and pushed and prodded all over her abdomen and that drama queen didn't even flinch. Made me look line a liar. Her last dose of med is tonight. They said of she is still the same tomorrow morning, they will change up the medicine. This is nuts! ( I still believe its gas pain. )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

It could be gas pain... I had 2 c-sections myself and I was SO uncomfortable for about 3 weeks until the gas dissipated from my abdomen. 

hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I am glad they didn't find any problem but I suppose in some way you really wanted to know an organic cause for why she is acting so upset. I hope tomorrow dawns a brighter day for both of you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good to hear the vet didn't uncover any complications. Hope things improve quickly for little Missy!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> Well we are back. The brought her back and pushed and prodded all over her abdomen and that drama queen didn't even flinch. Made me look line a liar. Her last dose of med is tonight. They said of she is still the same tomorrow morning, they will change up the medicine. This is nuts! ( I still believe its gas pain. )
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had something like this with Ember's spay. She would cry with pain when trying to poop or when I picked her up. I took her to the vet and she acted completely normal! The vet said she was fine. 2 days later Ember was still crying when trying to poop so I took her back and saw a different vet, she also said Ember was fine and was just being a big baby! At the time I felt really defensive of Ember and thought, let someone rip your insides out and see if it hurts! But I stopped trying to comfort her with a soothing voice when she was pooping and by the end of the day she wasn't crying anymore. So I guess the vet was right. I guess it hurt the first few times and she got a lot of attention from me because of it so she decided to carry on till I ignored her. 

Maybe try to encourage her to not sit on you if she moves on your lap and it hurts her so she doesn't build up a bad association with your lap or with being held for the future.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear the vet couldn't find anything wrong.

I'm the world's worst for wanting to go "aw you poor thing, coo, coo" etc and have a job stopping myself, but Pippin will play on things too if I'm not careful.

But, she's your baby, so hard not to!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good points newmum and manxcat. one forgets that one feeds certain kinds of behavior by responding in a way that signals it's the right way to behave. yup. i have to keep reminding myself that when i tried to soothe my dog over his fear of firecracker noises, he wouldn't settle down. when i finally just left him alone and ignored him, he eventually decided, hey, no problem and started joining us in the living even with firecrackers going off for hours.


----------

